# Dedicate a Classical Piece to the above poster



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Simply dedicate a Classical Piece to the above poster. It can be just a movement or the whole piece... better be posted as a video with a little description next to it.

*Because there is no one above me I dedicate this piece to the whole Talk-Classical:*

_Smetana's Má vlast - Vltava (Die Moldau):_


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

To Arsakes, I dedicate Dvorak's 2nd symphony:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

........................................


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent!

To *clavichorder*: _Johannes Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B minor_:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

To *Arsakes*:

Sibelius's The Oceanides


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

To *Mahlerian*, I dedicate the adagio of Mozart's 14th piano sonata, K457:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

To *Kieran*, I dedicate Bach's Fantasy and Fugue in A minor:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

To *Blancrocher*, I dedicate Britten's "Les Illuminations" for voice and string orchestra, Op.18


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

To our resident Quartet Connoisseur 'TurnaboutVox'

I dedicate the slow mvt of Mathias's 2nd String Quartet


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

[Sorry to be a party-pooper, but should I dedicate something based on my perception of MagneticGhost's tastes or anything I feel like dedicating?]


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> [Sorry to be a party-pooper, but should I dedicate something based on my perception of MagneticGhost's tastes or anything I feel like dedicating?]


I'm that pooper too.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

When in doubt choose Beethoven. I dedicate a performance of the Ghost trio to Talking Head


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

Alright. And I dedicate *Bach's* _Partita_ in D minor to Senza Sordino:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

And this to MagneticGhost (Elgar's 'cello concerto):





Your turn!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I dedicate Debussy Passepied orchestral version to Dogen. 





since this seems like the only poster in the thread left to solve this current lack


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

Thank you regenmusic, I shall listen to it later on this evening.

For you, Fratres by Arvo Pärt. Hope you like it.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> [Sorry to be a party-pooper, but should I dedicate something based on my perception of MagneticGhost's tastes or anything I feel like dedicating?]


You may decide either way!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

For our friend dogen to continue with Estonian music: Lepo Sumera


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> And this to MagneticGhost (Elgar's 'cello concerto):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect choice. One of my favourite composers, one of my favourite pieces for one of my favourite instruments, which I also play. Many thanks :tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

To Kivimees - my partner in Holst.

Here's Lullay My Liking


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Dedicated to MagneticGhost!





*
Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> To our resident Quartet Connoisseur 'TurnaboutVox'
> 
> I dedicate the slow mvt of Mathias's 2nd String Quartet


Thank you, MagneticGhost, very apt. The only previous time I have seen William Mathias referred to was at the very end of the Top 200 string quartets project when some-one suggested that we had missed out on his string quartets. As it turns out, that was you!



MagneticGhost said:


> Has no-one mentioned Mathias's String Quartets yet - They are great works.


I've just listened to the clip you posted and will try to track down some more Mathias shortly.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Dedicated to DiesIraeCX






No Houston Symphony, sorry


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

To GioCar - Hector Berlioz: Harold en Italie Op. 16


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

To Vronsky, the end of Schumann's 4th by Gardiner. Keep the video playing; it will automatically switch over to the next one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

To Maxfeeder : Schubert, as I am glad he's seen the light


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

To Pugg
A little Delius


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

To Haydn Man, the rare recorded Dittersdorf Symphony that I quite like.(usually these program Ovid Metamorphoses symphonies are recorded, which I find more boring than these three random numbered ones on this disc) I discovered this recording through a CD at the public library over 7 years ago, and wondered who the heck Dittersdorf was. I came away with a randomly good impression for his inventive simplicity. These three symphonies definitely have more life than the other works I've listened to on youtube since, so I hope with your Haydn interest you can find some interest and joy in this rondo to the D major symphony. Listen before it gets taken down!:


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

To clavichorder. My favorite Mozart Requiem


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

To CDs I give






because *C*laude *D*ebussy


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

To *kartikeys*: _Brahms Tragic Overture_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

To Arsakes:






Leonard Bernstein "Choral - Fantasy" *Beethoven*


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

To Pugg:


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

To Boldertism, I dedicate thee Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

To LHB, the third movement of Elliott Carter's Symphonia:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

To Mahlerian, Bagatelle *without tonality* by Franz Liszt


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> To Mahlerian, Bagatelle *without tonality* by Franz Liszt


I've never disputed the existence of music that's not in keys. Most music in history isn't tonal.

To Dim7, a whole bunch of tritones, in another piece that isn't tonal:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

To Mahlerian, Luigi Nono's "Variazioni canoniche"


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

To Blancrocher I dedicate one of my favourite pieces by A. Panufnik. The very wonderful Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony No.3).


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

To MagneticGhost, I dedicate Gustav Holst's The Planets.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

To MagneticGhost, I dedicate Gustav Holst's The Planets.

One of my favourite pieces of music. Many Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

To* LHB* I dedicate Ulvi Cemal Erkin's Piano Concerto


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

To Atrahasis I dedicate Scriabin Poeme Op. 59 No. 1, one of my favorite piano miniatures:


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Scriabin... 
You know what I like.:tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Atrahasis said:


> Scriabin...
> You know what I like.:tiphat:


Well I hope you'll like my choice for you:
Sibelius, Luonnotar.
Mysterious, northern, and sung in possibly Europe's most incomprehensible language.


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Sibelius is my favorite composer and his *Luonnotar *is certnaly one of the most mysterious and otherworldly works in his opus. Really beautiful piece of music. Afterall the theme of this particular tone-poem is creation of the world as told in famous epic Kalevala. Speaking on Kalevala, I very much enjoy listening to his tragic *Kullervo*! Many of his symphonies (I adore them all!!!) are mysterious in their core and deeply connected with nature, with dark nordic skies, with cryptic northern light and they are full of truly mysterious and majestic motifs of universe and of life. Sibelius explored deepest elements of the human soul and at the same time he succeeded to connect all his music with primordial and pure nature, with mythology, with starry universe and life as the ultimate miracle. One of the finest composers in my book.






The Swan of Tuonela - sublime work! I enjoy every second of it.





Ending from tone poem The Wood Nymph (Skogsrået); beautiful thing!





Many thanks to you, *Pat Fairlea*!:tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Atrahasis said:


> Sibelius is my favorite composer and his u*Luonnotar *is certnaly one of the most mysterious and otherworldly works in his opus. Really beautiful piece of music. Afterall the theme of this particular tone-poem is creation of the world as told in famous epic Kalevala. Speaking on Kalevala, I very much enjoy listening to his tragic *Kullervo*! Many of his symphonies (I adore them all!!!) are mysterious in their core and deeply connected with nature, with dark nordic skies, with cryptic northern light and they are full of truly mysterious and majestic motifs of universe and of life. Sibelius explored deepest elements of the human soul and at the same time he succeeded to connect all his music with primordial and pure nature, with mythology, with starry universe and life as the ultimate miracle. One of the finest composers in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're most welcome, and thanks for giving The Wood Nymph a mention.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

What a nice thread! my little contribution / my TWO cents






and of course... Bruckner .....me without Bruckner? Impossible !  hope *Pat Fairlea* wouldn't mind it. it's just a coda ( 4 min) , not an entire symphony


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For helenora

Beethoven-Choral Fantasy in c minor op. 80


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

for Pugg


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

For *helonora *

Per Nørgård: Fons Laetitiae





Ola Gjeilo - Song of the Universal


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

For ugg: I dedicate my very first opera purchase--'don't know what year that was but the original recording was done in 1963 and I have the 1988 remastered discs--still original disc case only slightly cracked on the back. I love this recording so much I have never purchased another recording (I figure I've just grown too used to this one). Thank you for all your wonderful recommendations and posts, Pugg. TC wouldn't be TC without you!!! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

To Josefina , from my Home Country.
Hope you like it

Aafje Heynis: Bist du bei mir (Bach)


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> To Josefina , from my Home Country.
> Hope you like it
> 
> Aafje Heynis: Bist du bei mir (Bach)


I know it well and think it is beautiful, thank you (but... may I ask how you came to select that particular piece?)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> I know it well and think it is beautiful, thank you (but... may I ask how you came to select that particular piece?)


To show you that we had a very good alto in my country, nothing more, nothing less :tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

*Aafje Heynis*



Pugg said:


> To Josefina , from my Home Country.
> Hope you like it
> 
> Aafje Heynis: Bist du bei mir (Bach)


very serene !!! adore! my favorite is by Frau Schwarzkopf , but this one is unique! one that stands out! de maravilla 

Goodness, Pugg, now I'm a big fan of Aafje Heynis. Listening everything what there is on youtube with her including a documentary about her.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

To *helenora*,

_Dvorak - Piano Quartet in E flat major Op.87_


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

To *Arsakes*

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade op.35 - Leif Segerstam - Sinfónica de Galicia*






*44:55*


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

To Atrahasis, I dedicate Fazıl Say's Universe Symphony.


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks, LHB. Right thing for me.

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

LHB I know very little about you or your music tastes, but seeing that you are generous person dedicating many works here on this thread, let me give you a special something.

Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortilèges, Dance of the Frogs.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

To Huilunsoittaja, the first movement of Tchaikovsky's First:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2016)

To Mahlerian: Schoenberg's arrangement of Brahm's Piano Quartet Op. 25


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> To Huilunsoittaja, the first movement of Tchaikovsky's First:






 :devil:

Don't ask me how I know that meme...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

To the man who always votes Beethoven - Talking Head

Here's Barenboim performing the 'Appassionata'


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

To *MagneticGhost*: _Mikhail Glinka's Summer night in Madrid, Overture No.2_


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

To Arsakes I dedicate Chopin's 13th Prelude:


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

To OldFashionedGirl I dedicate Beethoven's King Stephen Overture.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

To *Boldertism* I dedicate 
Mussorgsky: _Pictures at an Exhibition: The Great Gate of Kiev_






^ short review of this great composition: Brass, Percussion and Strings are well played, Woodwinds performance could be better.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

To *Arsakes*, I dedicate Rimsky-Korsakov's suite to _The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

To musicrom, the latest piece I have fallen completely in love with:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

To Clavichorder, I dedicate:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

@ musicrom, thanks, I didn't know about that work.

To *Xenakiboy*, I dedicate Ravel's Bolero (the best performance!) :


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

To Arsakes. 
The photo reminds me of this piece by Rimsky.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Debussy, Suite Bergamasque. Claudio Arrau, piano


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm changing the rules. I'm dedicating this song to Fritzi in celebration of his new avatar. Bryn Terfel and Rolando Villazon, _El Nacimiento _(graphics are sappy just close your eyes)


----------

